# Toy Poll



## tattoomommy (Aug 14, 2009)

OK, So I always read things on here about people using toys in their sex lives OR people suggest incorporating them to improve others sex lives. I'm curious as to what the most common toys are used. I only listed a few but feel free to add more if you use others!!


----------



## lbell629 (May 10, 2010)

We don't use any of them when we're together. We've tried a couple of times and it never really worked out all that well - although I'm up for using them. I'll be interested to see what everyone else says!!


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

Blindfolds are a great one!


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

All of the above and sometimes almost all at once.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

Amplexor said:


>


Wow that brings back some really old memories between my brothers and I lol.

As to sex toys, wife and I use a vibrator about once every other week. I'm an average guy so once in a while I'll just grab the vibrator (which is quite larger than I am) and use it on her. She likes that once in a while but my wife is more into the real feel and having a live person in charge.


----------

